# Announcing Epic World-Cinematic Landscapes



## noiseboyuk (Jun 14, 2010)

Ed @ Mon Jun 14 said:


> I listened to the first 10 seconds and Im confused...
> 
> ... it says "Note: demo 100% Epic World."
> 
> ...



What do you hear that you're sure is old? The description says effects are included....


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jun 14, 2010)

Sounds great. Don't hear a cat but I hear a Peacock cry. Quite different then a cat.
Sounds very useful to me.
Nice job, Tari
J


----------



## TARI (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi guys,
Glad you liked it!

Ed, your ear is superb  . I used some old Best Service stuff that suited great for this lirbary, mainly to sound design it, although no worries, this is just 1% against 99% original stuff.


----------



## TARI (Jun 15, 2010)

Dr.Quest @ Mon Jun 14 said:


> Sounds great. Don't hear a cat but I hear a Peacock cry. Quite different then a cat.
> Sounds very useful to me.
> Nice job, Tari
> J



That's it  a peacock cry


----------



## TARI (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi,
Just to clear things up. All sounds in the above demo are 100% from Epic World (apart from the voice over of course). A tiny fraction of Epic World's samples (less than 1%) are sourced from old Best Service libraries and are used mainly for sound design purposes to subtly complement some of the bigger multi patches. 

Best,


----------



## Ed (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok cool that makes sense. 

Is any of the rhythmic stuff REX'd at all?


----------



## Pietro (Jun 15, 2010)

I like it.

Shall I get a gig to score new Tomb Raider game, I'm definitely buying this :D.

Waiting for more info - content, size, price, release date.

- Piotr


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jun 15, 2010)

I think the library is awesome.
With a couple more demos I think you will all see the depth and passion Tari put into it!


----------



## twinsinmind (Jun 15, 2010)

When i see the word Vocals i am always very fast to buy it , as my project Twins in mind, is all about world voices and instruments. Sadly most of the time i get 5 vocals and alot of rubbish for my money. Can you please tell me how much of the vocals promise is reality for this product???


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jun 15, 2010)

Very Cool! This might be right up my alley. How much?


----------



## TARI (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi,

Price, specs and release date will be announced soon. Also a presets list, so you can check how many vocals, drones, pads, loops, etc. are included.

Best,

Tari


----------



## Ed (Jun 16, 2010)

I hope they are split out! For example a main mix patch then a percussion patch then the pad then the vocals or whatever makes it up. That will make this more more attractive to me


----------



## bryla (Jun 16, 2010)

Ed @ Tue Jun 15 said:


> Is any of the rhythmic stuff REX'd at all?


TARI could you answer this?


----------



## TARI (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Thomas,
I am sorry it isn't. But you will find loops (synced to the DAW tempo) and multisampled percussion instruments, although the strongest point of this library are drones and pads.
I write this down for future updates.

Tari


----------



## TARI (Jun 16, 2010)

Ed @ Wed Jun 16 said:


> I hope they are split out! For example a main mix patch then a percussion patch then the pad then the vocals or whatever makes it up. That will make this more more attractive to me



I shouldn't say this yet... :mrgreen: 

All drones and most pads have from 2 to 8 layers each. In this way you can adjust every layer or remove any element you want. So you are ensured you can use patches in a huge amount of ways. All layers can be automated by default or custom.

Tari


----------



## Ed (Jun 16, 2010)

Tari this suddenly got very interesting 

But it would be nice if you could have good REX's percussion loops, still it wont be completely useless and if its as flexible as you say that will make a big difference.


----------



## twinsinmind (Jul 15, 2010)

is this only boxed, or will there be a downloadable version too?
i know you can't give us an exact price, but i am sure you can give us a pricerange


----------



## TARI (Jul 19, 2010)

twinsinmind @ Thu Jul 15 said:


> is this only boxed, or will there be a downloadable version too?
> i know you can't give us an exact price, but i am sure you can give us a pricerange



Hi twinsinmind,

Apart of the boxed version, a downloadable one will be available at Sounds on Demand.
I am sorry I cannot say anything about the price yet. Everything will be unveiled soon.

Tari


----------



## dadek (Jul 26, 2010)

Are we there yet?


----------



## shakuman (Jul 27, 2010)

TARI @ Thu Jul 08 said:


> shakuman @ Tue Jul 06 said:
> 
> 
> > WoW Tari it looks awesome =o Any news about the release date ? I can't wait >8o
> ...



Hi Tari.
Now 20 days left! what about the download version is it available ?

Shakuman..


----------



## TARI (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi,
We are right now finishing the interface (last task). Late August is the estimated shipping time, but the official announcement will come before.
Both versions, boxed and download will be released at the same time.
Thanks for your patience and interest :wink:

Best,

Tari


----------

